# Wireless: Verbindet immer wieder neu



## Dommas (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Wir haben grosse Probleme mit unserem Firmennetzwerk und tutorials.de ist mal wieder meine letzte Hoffnung.
In unserer Zweit-Niederlassung haben wir keine Ethernet-Dosen mehr, sondern nur einen HP Procurve 520wl Wireless-Access-Point. Das Gerät hat ca. 2 Wochen einwandfrei funktioniert, bis es zu seltsamen Verbindungsabbrüchen kam. Das will heissen, bei fast allen Laptops fliegt die Verbindung raus und das Gerät versucht zu reconnecten. Manchmal klappts, manchmal gar nicht mehr. Die Verbindungsunterbrüche kommen ca. alle 10 Minuten vor, manchmal auch in kleineren Intervallen.

Wir haben das Gerät temporär mit einem Netgear Rangemax 240 ausgetauscht. Mit den selben Einstellungen (ausser einer anderen SSID) traten genau dieselben Probleme auf, worauf wir den HP AP eingesendet und einen neuen erhalten haben. Die Probleme blieben jedoch bestehen.

Wir haben ausserdem versucht, von WPA-PSK auf WEP umzustellen, die Probleme sind scheinbar aber unanbhängig von der Art der Verschlüsselung.

Auch eine Umpositionierung der Geräte hat keine Wirkung gezeigt. Dies war nötig, weil exakt beim AP die Telefonanlage und ein Drucker stehen und wir befürchtet hatten, es gäbe dort irgendwelche elektromagnetischen Einflüsse.

Die Clients, die wir verwenden unterscheiden sich zwar nicht in der Marke (alle HP), aber im Typ. Ausserdem verwende ich selbst eine HP-Workstation mit nachgerüsteter PCI-WLAN-Karte. Und ich selbst habe erstaunlicherweise diese Verbindungsabbrüche nicht.

Hat jemand einen Tipp was wir noch unternehmen könnten?
Aktuelle Firmware haben wir bereits auf dem AP.

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!

MfG Thomas


----------

